# just 5 weeks to go!



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Until I finally get my baby! I'm getting her a week early cos the breeder is coming up for SKC so she's bringing my pup with them. Saves me about 150 quid on petrol! Ya beauty. 

Im so excited. I've noone to share this with except dog lovers online so this is it, you'll never hear the end of it now! 

Heehee

I want her KC name to be 'you can leave your hat on'. Seen as the breeder is choosing Tom Jones songs lmao I highly doubt i'll get to choose that but it'd be amazing if i did. My full monty puppy haha


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I like that name - if someone had asked me to register a kitten with that name I'd have done it! :2thumb:

My first litter was born a few weeks before Freddie Mercury died so all the kittens were Queen/Freddie Mercury songs. 
We also had a Neil Diamond and a couple of Rod Stewart litters! :2thumb:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy new pup when she arrives :smile:

My first litter was born a few weeks before Freddie Mercury died so all the kittens were Queen/Freddie Mercury songs. 
We also had a Neil Diamond and a couple of Rod Stewart litters! :2thumb:[/QUOTE]

Aww Freddie is a legend I love him :flrt:He was a great cat lover.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> I like that name - if someone had asked me to register a kitten with that name I'd have done it! :2thumb:
> 
> My first litter was born a few weeks before Freddie Mercury died so all the kittens were Queen/Freddie Mercury songs.
> We also had a Neil Diamond and a couple of Rod Stewart litters! :2thumb:


I love Queen, i was brought up with all that and Freddie Mercury was a total legend to me, i think i was 5 when he died  

i thought it would be a totally amazing name! lol i'm not a big tom jones fan so when she first said it i was a bit down but then me and jen were talking about it on our lunch today and we started singing that song from the full monty lmao 




FreddiesMum said:


> Happy new pup when she arrives :smile:
> 
> My first litter was born a few weeks before Freddie Mercury died so all the kittens were Queen/Freddie Mercury songs.
> We also had a Neil Diamond and a couple of Rod Stewart litters! :2thumb:


Aww Freddie is a legend I love him :flrt:He was a great cat lover.[/QUOTE]

totally :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

FreddiesMum said:


> My first litter was born a few weeks before Freddie Mercury died so all the kittens were Queen/Freddie Mercury songs.
> We also had a Neil Diamond and a couple of Rod Stewart litters! :2thumb:


In my opinion the best front man of any group - ever!! :flrt: I loved Queen! (Mick Jagger is a close second, but that mouth! :gasp



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I love Queen, i was brought up with all that and Freddie Mercury was a total legend to me, i think i was 5 when he died
> 
> i thought it would be a totally amazing name! lol i'm not a big tom jones fan so when she first said it i was a bit down but then me and jen were talking about it on our lunch today and we started singing that song from the full monty lmao


Funnily enough I just bought the Full Monty CD at a car boot sale a few weeks ago, so I'm listening to that song nearly every day.

If you were getting a female you could have called her "Black Betty" :lol: but that's probably consider non-PC.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't have cover surely Eileen lol


Delihlah every time lol.

Was listening to tom Jones reload on the drive down here there's some cracking tracks on that. SEXBOMB springs to mind. Lots of them were catchy titles though... and more your generation Helen lol... I was 19 when that came out never realised it was so long ago


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Problem is "Delilah" is one of the first songs people will think of isn't it?

Even a cover is better than a crap original - or is it??

Sad thing is that I remember his hits first time around! :sad:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a classic. Delihlah the dobe !

I saw the flickering shadows of love on the window. 

Got tbh though if I was choosing it'd be something off the reload album.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> In my opinion the best front man of any group - ever!! :flrt: I loved Queen! (Mick Jagger is a close second, but that mouth! :gasp
> 
> Funnily enough I just bought the Full Monty CD at a car boot sale a few weeks ago, so I'm listening to that song nearly every day.
> 
> If you were getting a female you could have called her "Black Betty" :lol: but that's probably consider non-PC.


I thought black betty was by ram jam? 



DavieB said:


> Can't have cover surely Eileen lol
> 
> 
> Delihlah every time lol.
> ...


Sex bomb was my second choice lol her pet name will be Morgan, any tom jones stuff connected to that name?


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Queen have a song titled Delilah on the Innuendo album.....it is a song about one of Freddies cats!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I thought black betty was by ram jam?
> 
> 
> 
> Sex bomb was my second choice lol her pet name will be Morgan, any tom jones stuff connected to that name?


It was originally, but it was also recorded by Tom Jones - in a career that has spanned 50 years he's done a lot of covers.

Can't think of any song that has her name, but he did record "Daughter of Darkness" and that could certainly be applied to the name Morgan if you are thinking it in terms of Morgan le Fay from the Arthurian Legend (as already explained by Kare) - she was a powerful sorceress and definitely a daughter of darkness.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

That'd be a great one for me. I had a fascination with morgana la fey. It'd be perfect. Even though that's not where Morgan has come from, other people dont need to know lol


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazing - can I come meet her when you've got her? Pretty please? :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Postcard said:


> Amazing - can I come meet her when you've got her? Pretty please? :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Of course. She'll be visiting everyone I know lol your more than welcome to join in with the baby snuggles lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

4 weeks exactly! I get my baby on the 26th of august woohoo


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

plans have changed, i get her exactly 3 weeks today  on friday the 24th

i'm sooooooooooooo excited


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great news! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Lmao I have a cat that growls better than dexter!

But yes, great news. I don't think I've ever been this excited


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

what you getting? I'm so excited my girl who I bred has just been covered by my fox red lab, Im planning on keeping two bitches back I have waited so long for a fox red lab now I have a stud and hopefully some puppies roll on sep :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow! They look lovely - I confess I had to google images, cos I've never seen or even heard of them! :blush:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

bosshogg said:


> what you getting? I'm so excited my girl who I bred has just been covered by my fox red lab, Im planning on keeping two bitches back I have waited so long for a fox red lab now I have a stud and hopefully some puppies roll on sep :2thumb:


I'm getting a black & rust dobermann bitch puppy from Nancy & Clive Evans at Amazon Dobes.

A 'fox red' lab means the same to me as a 'labradoodle' right now.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Fox red is KC registered. Its no labradoodle.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Fox red is KC registered. Its no labradoodle.


i've been led to believe it's just a darker version of yellow. there are only three recognised colours of lab retrievers which is yellow, chocolate & black.


anyhoo i'm not arguing about it, i used labradoodle cos it was the first thing i could think of, obviously totally different cos this is a cross breed and not a colour lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

12 days to go now!!

i've hopefully sorted out training classes for her and i've emailed about ring craft classes. i'm trying to source my food supplier, i've got a list that i'm going to go through. i still need to call up the insurance company but they're closed on sundays lol

i really cant wait!

i'm disappointed with the lack of communication from the breeder as i was hoping for regular pictures and up dates and so far i have only two pictures and each one was after me 'pestering' for them. At the moment i just keep telling myself she's too busy etc etc but considering the amount of money she's getting from me i would have expected a little bit more effort.

i mean we go all out for the flatcoat puppy clients, i guess not everyone is as cooperative as us. we feel that if they've chosen to buy one of our stock for such a price the least we can do is email pictures etc.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you found out his kc name yet?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Nope. Haven't heard ANYTHING

Going to have to call her yet again. I just feel like I'm pestering them when i do. They had a dog show at the weekend though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i'm disappointed with the lack of communication from the breeder as i was hoping for regular pictures and up dates and so far i have only two pictures and each one was after me 'pestering' for them. At the moment i just keep telling myself she's too busy etc etc but considering the amount of money she's getting from me i would have expected a little bit more effort.
> 
> i mean we go all out for the flatcoat puppy clients, i guess not everyone is as cooperative as us. we feel that if they've chosen to buy one of our stock for such a price the least we can do is email pictures etc.


I can fully understand that - I would feel exactly the same, but sadly as you say, not every breeder is as conscientious about their new puppy owners.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

I think because they aren't keeping one from this litter, its just to get money back so I feel as if theyre not that interested 

I'll be phoning her in a couple days to find out what's happening cos my dad is driving me through and he needs a plan in advance lol


----------



## FelixFelicis (Jun 4, 2010)

How exciting, good luck with your new pup!

And remember registered names can only be 24 characters including the breeder's kennel name (which is why I'm trying to come up with a short kennel name for myself!)

My dog's breeder sent me just one photo of the litter! I did get loads of photos from the other people I knew who were having puppies from the litter though. His breeders are great, and I am still in contact with them 6 years later. They're just a little technologically challenged!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

FelixFelicis said:


> How exciting, good luck with your new pup!
> 
> And remember registered names can only be 24 characters including the breeder's kennel name (which is why I'm trying to come up with a short kennel name for myself!)
> 
> My dog's breeder sent me just one photo of the litter! I did get loads of photos from the other people I knew who were having puppies from the litter though. His breeders are great, and I am still in contact with them 6 years later. They're just a little technologically challenged!


Yeah cos my boss has such a long prefix we get some job shortnin the KC names so they fit lol

When I choose my own I'll try for a short one lol

I've already got a few ideas for my own prefix, I've still got at least 3 years before I need one lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

just 5 more sleeps!!!! so excited!!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Yeah cos my boss has such a long prefix we get some job shortnin the KC names so they fit lol
> 
> When I choose my own I'll try for a short one lol
> 
> I've already got a few ideas for my own prefix, I've still got at least 3 years before I need one lol


I didn't know you had plans to breed her.

That's going to be really exciting. I have in my mind that the puppy I will get in the next few years will be a bitch to possibly breed with, subject to health checks.

I did think I would get a Hovawart as I feel there are already too many GSDs out there, but I think I am coming around to my husbands thinking that well bred health tested Shepherds are probably still worth breeding.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Kare said:


> I didn't know you had plans to breed her.
> 
> That's going to be really exciting. I have in my mind that the puppy I will get in the next few years will be a bitch to possibly breed with, subject to health checks.
> 
> I did think I would get a Hovawart as I feel there are already too many GSDs out there, but I think I am coming around to my husbands thinking that well bred health tested Shepherds are probably still worth breeding.


as long as the dogs are bred well from health tested stock and are good examples of that breed, and are then themselves properly health tested etc then any breed can continue to improve. I like german shepherds but there are not enough responsible breeders. if it's a breed your passionate about and you go about it properly why shouldnt you join the breeding game.

my plans to breed are not huge, it's just always been a dream to be a recognised breeder of my favourite breed. but it all depends on how successful her show career is and providing all the health tests she gets when old enough come through with good results. Showing and breeding were the two main factors of me buying a bitch though, i wont deny that. 

boys need to be shown a lot more than girls in order to gain a status and to be used at stud. and stud dogs can be a total nightmare. So for my first dobe and as my first show dog i chose a girly one.

we'll just need to wait and see how she turns out i suppose


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

2 more sleeps?

Have you got everything you need all set up and ready. Little empty bed...little empty bowls :lol2:

Just laugh at how I had it all set up for about a week before we collected Morgan, dog crate in the dining room with her waterproof bed in, storage crate and shiny new silver bowls by the back door (I was worried about bloat etc I brought a plastic underbed crate to lift the bowls on. Morgan uses the same storage crate now, they are a real blessing all the important papers stay together and safe and dry out of the way within the bowl stand) her new collar with tag, head collar, and lead hung by the front door!! :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Yeah!

Set up the livingroom cage last night and the small one is all ready in the bedroom. I've got new collar and lead ready to go and a couple toys. I have hundreds of random bowls but I saw a really nice stand in pets at home I quite fancy lol 

Just need to get some food in for her and I need to contact the breeder to find out what the actual plan is cos I haven't been able to get her this past week.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

And I need to steal a cage from work to have in the car that would have already been done but my cars been broken the past few days.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Not long now! How exciting!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

I know. I'm very excited, its the only good thing right now. Everything else has gone to hell. This puppy is my lifeline


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that and if you wanna get anything off your chest im all ears via PM :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't wait to see all the photographs! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Me neither I'll have to choose which ones to post out the millions that a take lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Time is not going fast enough, in fact I'm going back in time because I'm now getting her on saturday instead of tomorrow. So back to two more sleeps to go


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But she certainly looks worth waiting for! :2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

That she does, and I'll be the happiest bunny in the whole world when she gets here


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

one more sleeps!!!!!

its christmas tomorrow!!!!! yippee!!!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet you don't sleep much tonight - you've waited a while to decide which breed to have and then to wait for her to be ready to leave.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> I bet you don't sleep much tonight - you've waited a while to decide which breed to have and then to wait for her to be ready to leave.


and if you wanna get technical i've wanted a dobermann since i could stand! this is a dream thats taken the best part of 26 years to happen :lol2:

i really do feel like a wee kid waiting for Santa on christmas eve! :blush:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> and if you wanna get technical i've wanted a dobermann since i could stand! this is a dream thats taken the best part of 26 years to happen :lol2:
> 
> i really do feel like a wee kid waiting for Santa on christmas eve! :blush:


Dobes are fantastic I hope you post loads of pics of your wee pup....won't be a wee pup for long :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

This is gonna kill me. Plans have changed AGAIN. So now I have to get up at 5 in the morning. And me and Luke are heading through to lanark for half 6 to collect this monster in time for me getting to work !

Remind me why this is a good thing:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You know it is! You're gonna love her! :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Today's the day!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

I has a baby! And she's perfect and gorgeous! I'm so happy. I've taken too many pictures already but not yet uploaded to photobucket. You'll need to wait til my punch break lol


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I has a baby! And she's perfect and gorgeous! I'm so happy. I've taken too many pictures already but not yet uploaded to photobucket. You'll need to wait til my punch break lol


Dam it!! The suspense is killing me! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I has a baby! And she's perfect and gorgeous! I'm so happy. I've taken too many pictures already but not yet uploaded to photobucket. You'll need to wait til my *punch* break lol


:gasp: What??? You've started punching her already! :roll2:

Dying to see piccies. :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Hang on hold yer horses gimme a minute:lol2: !


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

feorag said:


> :gasp: What??? You've started punching her already! :roll2:
> 
> Dying to see piccies. :2thumb:


Lmao never even noticed that mistake, I'm sure in a few weeks I'll be tempted lol 

Here she is. All sweetness and light lol




























Please excuse my ugly mug, I don't do mornings and it was a 5am start.

I never knew there was a 5 o clock in the morning!:gasp:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwww she is gorgeous look at that wee face :2thumb:


----------



## PureWelsh (Jun 8, 2012)

*hey.*

Awww,Stunning :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I am so jealous! She's gorgeous and you're getting puppy snuggles and puppy breath! :lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

aww cute! Jealous of puppy snuggles also, not sure about the puppy breath though...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And look at the size of her feet! :gasp:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Has got some mitts to her!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Lmao never even noticed that mistake, I'm sure in a few weeks I'll be tempted lol
> 
> Here she is. All sweetness and light lol
> 
> ...


 
Aw shes lovely such a cute face :flrt:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Definitely worth the wait ay  
Those paws are amazing, she'll be knocking you about with them pretty soon :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

thanks everyone, she's absolutely perfect, currently crashed out and fast asleep. looks like an early night for me and hopefully she's tired enough to let me get some sleep, im all geared up and ready to stumble outside with her every couple hours! i'll probably end up waking up and finding her fast asleep!

i'm about to start a new thread to post her pictures in


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad she's finally there


----------



## Nerve (Apr 28, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Congrats


----------

